

Google Finance Now Showing Bitcoin Price - duvok
https://www.google.com/finance?q=CURRENCY%3ABTC&ei=KheZU_D3O4iHqgGggIHQBg

======
hueving
This is a nice surprise since Google finance is essentially a dead product. I
don't think it has changed for 5+ years. Not to mention the awful Android app
that can't even sync a large set of portfolios...

~~~
fchollet
Google Finance is largely useless when compared to Yahoo Finance, however
Google Now and Google Search have become remarkably good at providing quick
and relevant stock data.

------
sillysaurus3
A much better alternative is
[http://www.bitcoinwisdom.com](http://www.bitcoinwisdom.com)

Here's what it looks like:
[http://i.imgur.com/RttHnFO.png](http://i.imgur.com/RttHnFO.png)

Here are the settings I use:

[http://i.imgur.com/AYYIDW7.png](http://i.imgur.com/AYYIDW7.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/6a4jy4z.png](http://i.imgur.com/6a4jy4z.png)

~~~
jchendy
Better is subjective. There are many people who will find Google's much easier
to understand and use for simple needs.

------
vijayboyapati
Anyone know where they're getting their market data for price history and
volume? Perhaps not as important after the collapse of Gox, but the market is
still illiquid enough that there can be substantial spreads between exchanges.

~~~
presty
if they are doing the same thing as yahoo, then bitstamp

------
ekianjo
When you ask for the "All" range in Time, you get a very strange chart. I
wonder what's wrong.

~~~
jchendy
Same thing happens if you drag the date selector past 2013.

------
otoburb
It's too bad the Android Google Finance app errors out when attempting to add
Bitcoin (ticker CURRENCY:BTC) to a portfolio.

------
raving-richard
Xe.com has been doing that for at least a couple of weeks as well. I'm not
sure where they're getting the numbers from though.

------
simonsarris
Here's an Onion headline for you:

 _Google Finance Now Showing Bitcoin Price inside Flash Widget._

Oh wait.

~~~
oscilloscope
Here's another one:

 _US Naval Research published the TorCoin protocol last week to encourage
growth of the dark web. When asked how TorCoins would develop enough value to
compensate the nefarious relays, one author stated that he hoped the public
would speculate on it as an investment, "just like Dogecoin"._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850492)

------
7Figures2Commas
That's nothing. I get tulip prices on my Bloomberg terminal.

